# How can you tell if you're an ISTP or an INTP



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

arkigos said:


> Doesn't change my mind about the statistics...


As a follow-up to my last post, and for anyone else who's interested, the MBTI folks prepare official "Career Reports" for the types, and here are two samples that are available online: ENFP report and ESTJ report.

Toward the end of the ESTJ report, there's a chart that shows "22 broad occupational categories ... and a number of specific occupations and ... how they rank in popularity among ESTJs." As the report explains, the rankings are based on "a sample of more than 92,000 people in 282 jobs who said they were satisfied with their jobs. There were 12,019 ESTJs in this sample."

Here are the "most attractive job families" for ESTJs (with "scores of 77-100"):

Protective Services (100)
--Firefighter, correctional officer, security guard, police officer
Production and Manufacturing (99)
--Machinist, cabinetmaker, inspector, power plant operator
Installation, Maintenance, and Repair (95)
--Office machine repair, mechanic, line installer, electronics repair
Construction and Extraction (94)
--Carpenter, plumber, electrician, stonemason
Military Specific (90)
--Air crew officer, command & control, radar operator, infantry member
Business and Finance (84)
--Operations, finance, marketing, human resources
Transportation and Materials Moving (82)
--Pilot, air traffic controller, driver, freight handler
Architecture and Engineering (80)
--Architect, surveyor, mechanical engineer, chemical engineer

The "least attractive job families" are ones with scores below 64. At the very bottom of the list, with a score of 34, is:

Arts, Design, Entertainment, Sports, and Media (34)
--Artist, coach, musician, reporter

Again, it's understood that there are _no_ job families with _no_ ESTJs — and, for that matter, no job families with no _happy_ ESTJs. But the difference in scores between the top and bottom of the list is pretty dramatic, and 12,019 ESTJs is a pretty large sample.

And I know, I know... @LeaT, who already suggested that "type is only loosely correlated with the professions we choose, if at all," may be about to come in here and explain that, when she refers to an ESTJ, she doesn't mean one of _those_ ESTJs, she means an ESTJ under her own Jungian/MBTI/Socionical hybrid typing system — and it's a system where a person's type has little or nothing to do with such relatively superficial matters as what occupations are likely to interest them.

But when I talk about ESTJs, I'm referring to that group of folks who get typed ESTJ (incorrectly, for sure, in some cases) when they take the official MBTI. And unless somone's in severe data-denial, I think they'd have to acknowledge that, under _that_ personality-typing system, it appears that a person's type often _does_ have a significant influence on their occupational choices and satisfaction.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

reckful said:


> And I know, I know... @_LeaT_, who already suggested that "type is only loosely correlated with the professions we choose, if at all," may be about to come in here and explain that, when she refers to an ESTJ, she doesn't mean one of _those_ ESTJs, she means an ESTJ under her own Jungian/MBTI/Socionical hybrid typing system — and it's a system where a person's type has little or nothing to do with such relatively superficial matters as what occupations are likely to interest them.


In other words, you don't like to view the world through an introverted perspective.


> But when I talk about ESTJs, I'm referring to that group of folks who get typed ESTJ (incorrectly, for sure, in some cases) when they take the official MBTI. And unless somone's in severe data-denial, I think they'd have to acknowledge that, under _that_ personality-typing system, it appears that a person's type often _does_ have a significant influence on their occupational choices and satisfaction.


I'm actually kind of curious who is in denial here -- you or I? I for sure don't deny my cognitive bias towards introversion.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

I realized I use feeling more than I do thinking, so yeah.. that's probably why I was soo confused


----------

